# Heckler Alfine - what tensioner



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

ok, so i have a Heckler that i have set up with an Alfine rear hub. I am new to hub gears and the kit came with the old style doule jockey alfine tensioner. I think it looks really messy.

What tensioner would be good on a full suss? New single roller alfine? Or even a "tension up" system? I am running a 38t front ring and there is plenty of room to get a tension up to work allowing for chain growth i think?


----------



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

...


----------



## wilbuick (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got an alfine mounted in a similar style frame (morewood shova st) and have mounted it slightly differently. Chain tensioner uses e-13 LG1+ with bottom roller removed and bolted on the cage of an old shimano derailleur. Uses piece of elastic mounted around the bb shell to tension the chain. The system works awesome and am really happy with it. Have plans to convert my other single pivot to the same system.

.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

that is a cracking idea!!!! i have an old xt mech and an old lg1 in the spares bin!


----------



## Neseth (Nov 4, 2009)

Has anyone tried the yess ETR-V?

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...ingle-Speed-Chain-Tensioner-w_-Conversion.htm


----------



## philw86 (Jul 18, 2005)

I believe that the YESS is the cleaner solution...that is certainly the craziest LG1+ I've seen yet, hands down.

I know Metzger @ Transition runs a singlespeed DH setup with (somthing like) the YESS, and really I wouldn't try running anything else. 

Also, the DirectMount BGD on the LG1+ looks like it is rather exposed in the wide position...I would try it in the narrow and take out a few links of the chain as needed. I would be worried about chain growth on that sort of setup; the YESS should take up the slack.


----------



## wilbuick (Apr 10, 2008)

I have one of those yess chain tensioners as a spare. I much perfer this to a tensioner that bolts onto the derailleur hanger. Keeps the chain nicely tucked up and out of the way on a single pivot. I can see that the yess tensioner would work better on bikes with a lower chainstay but on single pivots like this I think that the yess tensioner is a little too exposed.


----------



## allmountain76 (Feb 10, 2009)

ordered this now:
http://labs.yesspro.com/products/etr-d


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

I've used the Alfine tensioner, Yess, and Surly. The Alfine is by far the best, but the Yess works well also. The Surly, looks pretty, but doesn't do the job for Freeride/DH.


----------

